# My R32 GTR - Australia



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

Still on the boat from Japan unfortunately.....but arrives here on Tuesday 

I bought it for $12600 AUS dollars....or at the current exchange rate about *5 pound 99 *  
With Import duties, shipping, licensing etc it will be approx $17500.

Planning on leaving it looking pretty much as is but will be increasing the HP somewhat :smokin:


----------



## wayner32 (Jun 5, 2004)

woo woo .hello.just dont park it in some ones front hedge !


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

Haha...yeah should be OK as we dont have to many Hedges here in Perth  

Heres my Skyline I just sold, something i guess you would'nt have seen in the UK...?










Its an R31, 1 of 200 Factory produced GTS2 Skylines, they came with a 140kw NA Single cam RB30e, I slapped a turbo on the side of this one & was producing 340rwHP when I sold it....plus a heap of torque...to much torque infact for the RWD to handle...hence the R32 GTR now 

Oh and since I'm on a UK forum.....Go Middlesborough!


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

hello,

pretty cool,
clean 32'  gtr wheels are beautiful  

340rwHP in a 31r' whoo!  
it's a animal!


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

That's a good looking R32. Are those R34 wheels on it, they look really good.


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

> Are those R34 wheels on it


Thats right mate 
I was really lucky I guess as I bought the car from a japanese Auction with only a short description over the phone.
Did'nt really want a Black one however...as there to damn hard to keep clean!


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

wohaaaaa

5 pound 99 i cant buy a foookin CD for that

lovely motor tho

K


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

Well I recieved my car yesterday 

To say i'm happy with it would be a huge understatement! 

Nothing Stolen, everything is present and works it presents supurbly, and drives well.

The only thing wrong at this stage is the A/C only blows 'HOT' air....I dont mean warm I mean 'HOT' I think the heater is jammed on as there is a ticking from behind the dash...anyway thats my job for the weekend.

Heres some pics after a quick wash...I'll have some underbonnet and interior soon.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

absolutely stunning mate.
I bet your'e really pleased with it.Paintwork looks top class.

Well done


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Gorgeous looking GTR, well done . . . 

I'm biased tho, having just bought a fresh met black R32GTR too


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

thats a great lookin R32! i really like the R34 wheels on it!


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Warning... may have to change the tyres/tires on the rims before compliance. 

I don't know but watchout. check the law.


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

Wow !

Nice car !


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Nice and shiny 

And a free sauna to boot!

Serves you right for living in such a _cold _ country


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

*Here's mine*

 he he

mine is pretty similar


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Yes it does... Different Wing.. though both look great with R34 Rims.. I want some R34 Rims for my R33/R34


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Lovely car they look great in black.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

*not actually black*

well mine is not actually black.

it is the grey colour. Not sure what the official name is for that colour though.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

stunning car u got their dude the r34 wheels set it off hav fun with it


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

So, I was searching for wheels and came across this forum again.

I thought I may as well show how my GTR has progressed 

I am only on 14 posts, I need 15 apparently to post links, so pictures to follow soon


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Good looking 32. Look forward to new pics!

U still in Perth? Have a mate from Ireland living there now, he's hoping to get his S15 shipped over from Ireland to Perth soon. Possibly considering relocating to Perth myself at some stage, and if I did I would bring my 32 over too.

Is it a hassle registering a 1992 Import in Oz?


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

I bought this with 66'800kms.

It now has 77'000kms in the 6 years I have had it, and most of them were done in the 1st year.

I only use a tank of fuel a year these days!

Soon after I imported it the Water pump seized and punched the fan thru the radiator, but apart from that 'mishap' nothing else has gone wrong at all.

The car has been kept fairly mild by GTR standards, as I like a 'Factory' look...although not necessarily 'original'

Soon after I imported it I replaced the standard turbos with Garrett 2860-5's and Greddy front pipe exhaust etc

Then a PFC and a few other small external mods, but basically it is unopened and still runs standard cams, injectors, afms etc.

The car now produces 400rwHP and runs 11.9 @ 119mph, although i'm not into drag racing.

Track days and hill climbs are what I prefer, so HKS Coilovers, Brembo 355mm F50's, Extreme 6 puck clutch, and Whiteline swaybars were fitted, as well as Federal 595 RSR tyres.

Anyway heres a few pictures


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

IrishGTR said:


> Good looking 32. Look forward to new pics!
> 
> U still in Perth? Have a mate from Ireland living there now, he's hoping to get his S15 shipped over from Ireland to Perth soon. Possibly considering relocating to Perth myself at some stage, and if I did I would bring my 32 over too.
> 
> Is it a hassle registering a 1992 Import in Oz?


No, being a personal import you should be fine.

This is some of the stuff they check or had to comply with mine.

o Seatbelts
o Sun visors
o Child restraint points on the rear parcel shelf
o High level brake light
o Catalytic convertor
o Driver's side mirror changed from convex to flat
o Unleaded fuel filler opening restrictor
o Side intrusion bars
o Dash dimmer switch
o Engineer's sign-off (some States only)

But being a personal import owned for more than 12 months im not even sure you'd even have to comply with those rules?

Ireland hey, I 'd love to bring an Ascona or Manta 400 over from there...I hear all the good ones have headed over that way from the UK.
(one of my strange car desires )

My mate in Wexford is looking to come back to Perth soon, says the job situation over there is NOT good!?


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Not a big ascona fan myself! My uncle has a standard one lying up though. 

Yeah. Job situation is poor , I'm lucky I'm still working especially considering I'm in the motor trade. The reason Im considering the move is more money and a better life!
Plus the skyline scene is good there!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

GTREA said:


> I bought this with 66'800kms.
> 
> It now has 77'000kms in the 6 years I have had it, and most of them were done in the 1st year.
> 
> ...



what kind of disks are these? can they be fitted on 33/34 as well on standard 33/34 brembo?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Yay another beatiful 32 to ogle over!
Awesome looking car bud!

Bob


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

> what kind of disks are these? are the brakes from 33/34?


No these are Brembo 355mm F50 aftermarket kit

Using Brembo Discs and Calipers










Factory R33 / 34 GTR Brembos were 332mm I think?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

GTREA said:


> No these are Brembo 355mm F50 aftermarket kit
> 
> Using Brembo Discs and Calipers
> 
> ...


Do they still sell this as new? or now any place where they sell them 2hand?


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Great!!


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome looking GTR I've seen it a around Perth


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

Just a few more pics of my GTR I took the other day











































































The car still never moves, but I am always polishing and detailing it, infact its polished so much if you should so much as sit on the bonnet im sure this would happen :chuckle:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

got any bigger pix of it?


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

Just a small update.

Added some 800cc Sard injectors, and Bosch 044 pump for a little bit more hp and took it to 'Racewars' a 400m - 800m and 1000m sprint day at a country Airport.

Heres a few pictures and a small video of the day


----------



## NOSSie (Jun 22, 2008)

´looks like great fun, nice car. i need to get me some r34 rims to.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Stunning car with some great touches 

GF's sister lives in Vic and I'm often trying to convince her we should move over there. That said though last time I was over there I got a $150 speeding ticket for 102km in a 100km limit (in a micra!) so not sure how well i'd get on with my R32!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

GhostWKD said:


> Stunning car with some great touches
> 
> GF's sister lives in Vic and I'm often trying to convince her we should move over there. That said though last time I was over there I got a $150 speeding ticket for 102km in a 100km limit (in a micra!) so not sure how well i'd get on with my R32!


and if you lived there you would also get 2 points on your licence,one of the lads is up to 8 or 10 point and almost $1000 in a few months all for barely going over the limit in a crappy 200quid cars


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Lovely 32


----------

